# Placa USB de entradas y salidas



## kalux (Jul 28, 2006)

Hola a todos,

Me estoy planteando realizar una placa de entrada y salidas para pc mediante el puerto usb.

No quiero emplear pic, ya que hay integrados especificos para este fin, como el cy7c63001, que es el que quiero emplear.

Este integrado tiene entrada usb y 2 puertos. El circuito es sencillo. 

Datasheet:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/87519/CYPRESS/CY7C63001.html

Ejemplo de aplicacion:
http://www.cypress.com/publishedcon...ptable_power_supply_with_the_cy7c63001_12.pdf

Es este documento, en la pagina 5 se puede ver el esquema basico.

Para programar el driver quiero utilizar el programa windriver 8.02

http://www.jungo.com/windriver.html

Pero ahora viene mis dudas.

- Tiene una eprom. Supongo que sera para guardar los datos de identificacion de dispositivo.
¿Como la programo? ¿se encarga el windriver de esto? ¿que pasa si no la programo?

Ademas me gustaria contactar con gente que quiera desarrollar este proyecto.

Mi correo es: alicante1967@gmail.com

Un saludo


----------



## Aristides (Oct 26, 2006)

En esta página se describen varios chips, para pasar de USB a; paralelo, RS2342 y RS485:
http://www.parallax.com/html_pages/products/ftdi/ftdi_chips.asp


----------

